# اخبار مشاجره سوهاج



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*   						"القمار" و"أسيران" بطلا فتنة سوهاج 



*
* 




 الضابط المصاب ​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								سوهاج : مصطفى السمان 			 	 

 	تسبب لعب القمار بين شابين في إحداث فتنة بين قرية أولاد يحيى  وقرية أولاد خليفة بمركز دار السلام.
 	استطاعت "بوابة الوفد الالكترونية" اختراق الحواجز   الأمنية، ومعرفة ما  يدور داخل ساحة القتال حيث أغلقت قوات الأمن الطريق   تماما بعد إطلاق الرصاص  من الجانبين، وحمل السلاح بشكل مكثف من قبل أفراد   الطرفين.
	وكشفت "بوابة الوفد" أن السبب الرئيسى وراء تلك الاحداث لعب القمار بجوار    أحد المقابر المشتركة بين أهالى القريتين، ومقرها بقرية أولاد يحيى بين    صبية من القريتين، وذلك أول أيام العيد، واثر ذلك نشب خلاف بينهما وحدث    تشابك بالأيدى فتدخل على اثرها أهالى القريتين لمناصرة كلا منهما ابن    قريته، وتبادلوا التراشق بالحجارة مما نتج عنه اصابة ثلاث أشخاص بقرية    أولاد يحيى وأربعة من ضباط وأفراد الشرطة، وتمت السيطرة على الأمور، الا أن    ظهر أمس أحد الاشخاص بقرية أولاد يحيى باشعال النيران فى كمية من البوص    بجوار مدرسة أولاد خليفة مما أدى إلى تجدد الاشتباكات ظهر أمس بالأسلحة    النارية والبيضاء  واستمرت لأكثر من 3 ساعات متتالية ما بين مناوشات  واحراق   منازل وماكينات رى من جانب الطرفين، مما ادفع قوات الأمن إلى  استخدام   الغازات المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم.
 	وقد سقط في الإشتباكات عشرات المصابين ما بين  اصابات   طفيفة وأخرى خطيرة،  وتمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بقيادة اللواء عبد العزيز   النحاس مساعد الوزير لأمن  سوهاج وأكثر من 20 سيارة من تشكيلات الأمن   المركزى وعدد 3 مدرعات للقوات  المسلحة ومع حلول الرابعة فجراً تمكنوا من   وقف حمام الدم بين الطرفين  وقاموا بالدفع بقوات هائلة لمحاصرة الطرفين   وفرض كردون أمنى على المنطقة،  وبلغت حصيلة المصابين 17مصابا بينهم 3 ضباط   من قوات الأمن المركزى ورئيس  نقطة أولاد يحيى.
 	الجدير بالذكر أن بعض أهالى قرية أولاد خليفة قاموا   باحتجاز شخصين كرهائن  لحين تسليم شخص محتجز لدى قرية أولاد يحيى، وجارى   عملية تبادل الأسرى بين  الطرفين، وتقوم مجموعة من حكماء القريتين بمحاولة   انهاء الاحتقان وعقد جلسة  عرفية حتى تعود الأمور لطبيعتها.




​
 صوت المسيحي الحر​ 
​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*

*سؤال: لماذا لم يدهسوهم بسيارة مدرعة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*




> الجدير بالذكر أن بعض أهالى قرية أولاد خليفة قاموا باحتجاز شخصين كرهائن لحين تسليم شخص محتجز لدى قرية أولاد يحيى
> 
> ،



يالهووى على الصعايدة وخدينا اسرى ورهاين ههههههههههه

يللا على بركة الله

الواحد خلاص اتبرمج فتنة داخل يشوف مسيحين ومسلمين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *سؤال: لماذا لم يدهسوهم بسيارة مدرعة ؟؟؟؟*


*اصلهم اتعلموا خلاص وبقوا يربطوها بسلسه في الدبابه 
فا محدش عرف يسرقها المرادي :smile02
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*




tasoni queena قال:


> يالهووى على الصعايدة وخدينا اسرى ورهاين ههههههههههه
> 
> يللا على بركة الله
> 
> الواحد خلاص اتبرمج فتنة داخل يشوف مسيحين ومسلمين



*مالهم الصعايديه يا ست الكتكوته *
*بس فعلا جديد حوار الاسري ده *
*احنا طول عمرنا بنقتل علي طول *
*مش فاهم حصل ايه بعد الثوره هههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*




> مالهم الصعايديه يا ست الكتكوته
> بس فعلا جديد حوار الاسري ده
> احنا طول عمرنا بنقتل علي طول
> مش فاهم حصل ايه بعد الثوره هههههههه



الصعايدة لا تعليق ههههههههههه

التطور الطبيعى للحاجة الساقعة هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*




tasoni queena قال:


> الصعايدة لا تعليق ههههههههههه
> 
> التطور الطبيعى للحاجة الساقعة هههههههههه



*ابتديتي تلعبي في عداد عمرك :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*




> ابتديتي تلعبي في عداد عمرك



فتح خلقك شوية متبقاش صعيدى  :smil6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*




tasoni queena قال:


> فتح خلقك شوية متبقاش صعيدى  :smil6:



*مبقاش صعيدي 
انتي هتغلطي ولا ايه  :gun:
*​


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*

ههههههههههههههههههههه ياعم عياد انت وكوين اركنو شوية
بس جامدة حوار الاسرى دة جديدة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*




rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه ياعم عياد انت وكوين اركنو شوية
> بس جامدة حوار الاسرى دة جديدة
> هههههههههههههههه



*منا بقول كده من الصبح :act31:
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*

*فتنه فتنه فتنه فتنه
هى الناس مره واحده ظهروا كلهم انهم وحشين من بعد الثوره
بان ان الدنيا مليانه مشاكل ومحدش بيحب حد ولا اييييييييييه​​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*

* حلوة  جارى تبادل الاسرى 
 و هو التبادل على يتم على ارض محايدة بردو 
 اقولك هاتوا واحد من برة البلد خالص يقعد قاعدة رجاله ويتبادل الاسرى 
 اقولكم حاجه بصراحه ما سكه فى فمى  مش عايزة تطلع بس هتطلع 
الله يقرفكم  بشر هى البلد ناقصه  كمان انتم  ماكفايه اللى فيها 
​*


----------



## esambraveheart (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*

*يا راجل وقعت قلبنا ..انا فكرتها فتنة طائفيه بصحيح ..طلعوا شوية منحرفين في بعض*
*يا ريت يا عياد تغير عنوان الموضوع و تشيل كلمة فتنه منه*​


----------



## as-alasuwte (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*



سؤال: لماذا لم يدهسوهم بسيارة مدرعة ؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طبعاً لان مفيش قلة مندسة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اخبار فتنه سوهاج*




esambraveheart قال:


> *يا راجل وقعت قلبنا ..انا فكرتها فتنة طائفيه بصحيح ..طلعوا شوية منحرفين في بعض*
> *يا ريت يا عياد تغير عنوان الموضوع و تشيل كلمة فتنه منه*​


*حصل 
ايوها خدمه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2011)

طلعت خناقة صعايدة  :t30: ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

as-alasuwte قال:


> *
> 
> طبعاً لان مفيش قلة مندسة *​



*بس تم العثور علي ماده مكتبيه 
وتم ارسالها للمعمل الجنائي 
لتحديد اذا كانت اجنده اجنبيه 
ولا كراسه الواجب بتاعه ابن العمده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طلعت خناقة صعايدة  :t30: ههههههههههههه



*يا بنتي اسمها عركه
*​


----------



## staregypt (9 نوفمبر 2011)

_حلوه قــــــــــــوى تبادل الاسرى
:w00t::w00t::w00t:
فكرتنى بتبادل الاسرى مع أسرائيل
:t9:
ربنا يرحم البلد دى 
:smi102: _​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> _حلوه قــــــــــــوى تبادل الاسرى
> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> فكرتنى بتبادل الاسرى مع أسرائيل
> :t9:
> ...



*بس ايه رئيك الصعايده بقوا يفهموا في السياسه اهو :w00t:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 نوفمبر 2011)

عجيب جدا من اجل القمار والفساد كل هذه الاحداث المؤسفة قتل وخراب ودمار


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عارفة ليه بقى عندى مرض الاخبار مبقتش اصدق اى حاجة غير لما اشوفها بجد مصدقية مواقع كتير راحت من عندى تماما مبقتش اصدق حتى ابسط خبر
بس حلوة حكاية الرهائن دى هههههه الصعيد دى مصيبة فعلا 
افتكر عندنا فى اسكندرية بس فى منطقة بعيدة عننا شوية حصل عركة كبيرة اوى وبعد ما خلصت كتبو ( منطقة كذا و كذا ايد واحدة ) هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> مش عارفة ليه بقى عندى مرض الاخبار مبقتش اصدق اى حاجة غير لما اشوفها بجد مصدقية مواقع كتير راحت من عندى تماما مبقتش اصدق حتى ابسط خبر
> بس حلوة حكاية الرهائن دى هههههه الصعيد دى مصيبة فعلا
> افتكر عندنا فى اسكندرية بس فى منطقة بعيدة عننا شوية حصل عركة كبيرة اوى وبعد ما خلصت كتبو ( منطقة كذا و كذا ايد واحدة ) هههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حلوه 
*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2011)

انا سمعت كمان انه في قتيل 
وفيه مستشفي اتكسرت واتبهدلت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> انا سمعت كمان انه في قتيل
> وفيه مستشفي اتكسرت واتبهدلت



*لا انا بصراحه كنت نايم ومسمعتش الكلام ده  :a4:
هههههههههه منوره يا ميرو 
*​


----------



## staregypt (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *بس ايه رئيك الصعايده بقوا يفهموا في السياسه اهو :w00t:
> *​


_
وهو فى حــــــــــــــــــد قال غيــــــــــــــــــــر كدا
:t9:
:smil8:
:gun::budo::boxing::nunu0000::nunu0000::vava:
هــــــــــــــــــــــــــا قول
أعترف
قـــــــــــــــــــــر
:smil8:
_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> _
> وهو فى حــــــــــــــــــد قال غيــــــــــــــــــــر كدا
> :t9:
> :smil8:
> ...



*مفيش غير واحده اسمها كوينا 
كانت بتلبخ حبتين :99:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> مفيش غير واحده اسمها كوينا
> كانت بتلبخ حبتين



هههههههههههههه

كلمة الحق بقت تلبيخ دلوقتى

ااااااه يا زمن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> كلمة الحق بقت تلبيخ دلوقتى
> 
> ااااااه يا زمن



*انا بهدي النفوس بس 
*​


----------



## staregypt (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا بهدي النفوس بس
> *​


_
اه منك انت يا مهدى النفوس
يعنى علشان عارف ان تاسونى كوينا طيبة
ومش ها تعمل حاجة 
ولا...........
اه
انت عارف.......
!
!
!
!
انا بهدى النفوس زيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
:new8::new8::new8:
_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> _
> اه منك انت يا مهدى النفوس
> يعنى علشان عارف ان تاسونى كوينا طيبة
> ومش ها تعمل حاجة
> ...


*ربنا يقدرك عل عمل الخير :w00t:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 نوفمبر 2011)

> اه منك انت يا مهدى النفوس
> يعنى علشان عارف ان تاسونى كوينا طيبة
> ومش ها تعمل حاجة
> ولا...........
> ...



عاجبك كده يا حبى

عشان انا طيبة يعنى

ومش بعمل حاجة قولييييييله


----------



## إسرافيل (9 نوفمبر 2011)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم


----------



## staregypt (9 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عاجبك كده يا حبى
> 
> عشان انا طيبة يعنى
> 
> ومش بعمل حاجة قولييييييله


_
معلش حبيبتى
انا هاتصرف معاه
انا بس 
هاسيب عليه
الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
بتاعة اللى هو فرحان بيه 
ده
وها نشوف ايه اللى ها يحصله
:ura1::ura1::ura1:
_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> _
> معلش حبيبتى
> انا هاتصرف معاه
> انا بس
> ...



*تامر ؟
يا شيخه دا صاحبي الانتيخ 
لسه كنت بنتغدي فراخ سواء هههههههه
*​


----------



## staregypt (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *تامر ؟
> يا شيخه دا صاحبي الانتيخ
> لسه كنت بنتغدي فراخ سواء هههههههه
> *​


_
انت اتغديت معاه النهارده
وهو ها يتغدا بيك بكره
:new6::new6::new6:
_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> _
> انت اتغديت معاه النهارده
> وهو ها يتغدا بيك بكره
> :new6::new6::new6:
> _​



*دا علي اساس اني دجاجه ؟
*​


----------



## staregypt (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *دا علي اساس اني دجاجه ؟
> *​


_

لأ طبعااااااااااااااااااااا
على اساس أنك
ديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
:new6::new6::new6:

_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> _
> 
> لأ طبعااااااااااااااااااااا
> على اساس أنك
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
ماشي مقبوله منك
*​


----------



## noraa (9 نوفمبر 2011)

صاعيدة  دول على طول مش بيتكلموا غير بالسلاح اما بالنسبة اادهس بالمدرعات الخناقة مفيهاش صليب ولا كنيسةولا عبير  ولا كامليا  يبق هيدهسوا الناس لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2011)

noraa قال:


> صاعيدة  دول على طول مش بيتكلموا غير بالسلاح اما بالنسبة اادهس بالمدرعات الخناقة مفيهاش صليب ولا كنيسةولا عبير  ولا كامليا  يبق هيدهسوا الناس لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*اتصدقي عندك حق 
هيدهسوهم ليه صحيح
*​


----------

